# fireplace mantels



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

does anyone know of made in michigan wood fireplace mantels?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Theres a sawmill (1 man operation) in houghton lake that makes mantles and other woodwork. Pricey.....And worth every penny. I forget the name at the moment


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

What kind ya lookin' for?

Here's one I made about ten years ago. But I just sold it about three or four months ago. I made it and installed it on my fireplace. I took it down about a year ago when I mounted my TV up there instead.



















John


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I am sure there are a number of reliable builders on this site that can assist, right John?!

Nice looking mantel John.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

LOL :lol::lol::lol:

Right!

Thanks Reds!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

John,

How did you attach the logs to the wall? I was going to do that at camp not as a mantle, but as a shelf and couldn't come up with what I thought would be a secure way to anchor the logs.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know a guy who puts one on his drive between his gate and cabin. That way no one is really looking for it and it gets a picture of anyone going in and coming out. Caught a guy stealing his firewood with it. Picture of empty truck going in and loaded with firewood coming out. No big deal but he put the word out and the guy's wife made him come pay him for it. Kind of humiliating for him ha ha. Sorry wrong post, meant to put this under cabin security. Nice mantel though.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

The Nailer said:


> John,
> 
> How did you attach the logs to the wall? I was going to do that at camp not as a mantle, but as a shelf and couldn't come up with what I thought would be a secure way to anchor the logs.


I took a heavy duty 6" angle bracket and mounted it to the brick with some expanding anchors. In the back of each of the corbels, I cut a mortise deep enough to slide over the angle bracket. there were two holes in the arm of the bracket sticking out from the wall. I just measured the distance that the furthest hole from the wall was. Then I slid the corbel over the bracket and drilled a hole in the wood that lined up with the hole in the bracket. I used a slightly larger forstner bit to make a recess for the lag screw head. Then I put a 1/4 x 2" lag screw through the hole and it ran through the bracket and into the log. It locked it in place very securely. 

John


----------



## gottafish (Jan 11, 2001)

thanks guys, i will look into houghton lake area when i'm up fishing after the super bowl. there was a booth at one of the outdoor shows years ago from a guy near escanaba that hand carved mantels that were incredible. i cant find his card though. have checked online also, jpollman that was a nice mantle maybe i can check with you in a couple weeks we'll see how things go...thanks


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

My father has made a few including mine which I'll post a pic of as soon as I can find it. He lives in Westland.










Well that didn't work. I forgot to enlarge it. I'll try again.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

I used an 8 inch hand hewn barn beam for my mantle. I've got about 20 more 8-12 foot long. Anyone know what they might.go for ? Dunno if I want to make anything out of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westflo (Feb 6, 2011)

Try to search for Old Mill Mantels. I heard that name from a friend that recently purchased fireplace mantel.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

A bit pricey at $440. a ft. but nice none the less

*http://akerwoods.com/CarvedMantels.html*


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

jondahighlander said:


> I used an 8 inch hand hewn barn beam for my mantle. I've got about 20 more 8-12 foot long. Anyone know what they might.go for ? Dunno if I want to make anything out of them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I sold a 10" square x 12' hand hewn beam, sawn in half recently, (5"x5"x12') for $ 200 for the two pieces. Forgot what the gal said she was going to do with them. They would have made 4 good mantels. Do'nt give them away...............people will pay good money for them.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I just had a friend with a sawmill make me a mantel for our lodge fireplace at camp. It is from a pine log.
6" thick x 76" long, sawmill cut on three sides and natural on the side facing the room. He is going to run the three saw cut sides thru the planer in the spring after it dries some. $ 150. I will sand and put a finish on it. Will match a bartop I made with the natural finish on the edge.

Traverse City area. I'm sure he would do another if you were interested.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

The Woodworker's Shoppe in Hillman is another option for ya.


----------



## Downstate Doug (May 8, 2001)

There is a guy on south side of Utica just north of Groesbeck that does mantels. His are pretty ornate and may set ya back a few bucks but his work is very nice.

DD


----------

